# Fishing with ******* 10-14 fun with one jerk



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

ok started out going to garcon bridge. fished with fresh dead shrimp and gulp shrimp. caught 2 small reds but fun to catch. 1 cat and 1 nic size pin fish... desided to go to the three mile bridge pier. caught 9 white trout and 2 cats. over all fun night....

but when leaving the 3 mile pier we see a guy landing a beautiful bull red... 35+ inch we tell him great catch:thumbup: ... he then throws it on the bridge and calls for a knife. I looked at him and told him thats way over slot thow it back:no:. he Laughed at me and said no:no:.. (this may sound like im being a "" as he called me) but i again told him not to cut it up and let it go. him and his partner pin it and cut off the head and tail and start descaling it... 

Am i wrong or is it common to keep bull reds.. not like anyone would admit it.lol..:whistling:. 

but I am am pretty good at following rules and know some are dumb :fishslap:but some are for good measure... 

But lets Put him out there..


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rules are rules, and laws are laws. I would have brought it to his attention, too. Probably not worth a confrontation, and also probably nothing you could prove if you called law enforcement, but this guy's definitely a d-word. Who knows what other laws he might laugh at, like maybe red lights or driving under the influence. 

Just saying, I wait for hunting season to shoot squirrels, and even then, I leave my yard and go out in the woods, even though they cause enough minor damage that I could be justified any time of year shooting them from my porch. Hunting is hunting, fishing is fishing, and the rules are there for a reason. If the rules need changing, then good responsible people take the lead doing so. Usually, jerks like the one you met are the reason we need rules in the first place.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

he took pics for us while cutting up the red lol... infront of his car with lic plate


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess he thought that Red was worth 500 bucks if it came down to it


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Post the pictures here - Game and Fish peruse this site and will show up at his door.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Illegal Fish*

Everyone has a yell phone nowadays so there's no excuse for those jerks to get by with keeping illegal fish.

Turn them in. Slot limits were established to protect the fishery..

I remember not so long ago that redfish stocks got low because of harvest of the brood stock to eat; a la blackened Redfish. C2


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Send the pic in I try to live by the law and it is made for all.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

post it so we all can see this dirt bag


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

This isn't some third world fishery  ... I would like to think that most offenders belong to the ill-educated group when it comes to the regs, laws etc.. and not blatantly greedy. On a side note: at least they are catching some these people who don't give a crap. The Fed that works my area says he tries to schedule the court dates for December for the worst violations. ahahaha


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

It is because of these people why our limits are so strict on these fish just because of one dumba** he can screw it up for all of us!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

text me the pic my fiances dad used to work for FWC and still knows some people there 850-549-7507..


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i say turn him in so i can still have some bulls to catch out there from my yak! laws are laws


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Post the pics!!!!!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Turn em in.we all have a responsibility to make sure idiots like this go by the law.we have to.good job.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

A lot of these Regs are Bullshit any way. Its not like we are running out of Redfish. Let it go. 
I'm sure no one here wanting to turn him in has ever done anything wrong. 
My opinion only.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> i say turn him in so i can still have some bulls to catch out there from my yak! laws are laws


+2 ^^^^Turn him in.....


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm like this - In areas of real importance, I'll assist law enforcement. In other words, if somebody's trying to drag a woman jogger into the woods, I'm there. If someone is stealing propellers from boats, I'll call the cops. For me, over the slot limit doesn't meet the threshold of importance. There's an exception to this very general rule and that is if the guy insulted me as he was hacking up an over-slot fish!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Turn him in. About three years ago I unwittingly aided a similar offense. I was on Bob Sikes and saw an older guy a couple hundred feet down the pier with a big red on and no landing net. I had my 12 year old run our drop net down to him while I tended to the rods we had out. He used the net to land a nice big bull and then plunked it in his rolling cooler and started booking it to the car. He left the the net sitting there a took off. My son turned around and looked at me clearly wanting me to do something. When i realized what was happening I secured the rods and headed his way to give him to educate him on the law. (Clearly he knew he was breaking it, because he was moving!!) I was pissed. If I had not "helped" there is no way he would have landed it. He was long gone. My son and I had a talk about it. I don't agree with every regulation out there, but I follow them just the same. A couple weeks later we watched some guys get busted out there hiding 3 juvi grouper in their bait bucket. I was happy to see it and it gave my son a little faith that the rule breakers don't always get away with it.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I also feel that the reds and other species are over protected, but the law is the law. There was some guy a few months ago catching illegal reds, about $5000 bucks worth of them, at the 17th ave. boat ramp, and got caught. Not very smart fishing only a few hundred feet away from the FWC headquarters.

Years ago, I did some "outlaw" fishing at times. Now,the fines are too stiff to take the risk, and I am teaching my kids the legal and morale way to fish.

It"s still hard to tell your Daughter, that just got into fishing, the biggest fish she ever caught has to be thrown back!


----------



## FLDiver (Sep 29, 2011)

*If Everyone did it???*

I must have thrown back 50+ snapper since it closed and who knows how many small AJs and I'm by myself a lot of times. Now imagine if everyone thought it was ok to keep those fish...all the fish they caught and paid no attention to regulations - There would be nothing left! Thank God the waters are not full of mindless idiots. Hats off to those who have have respect for our SaltLife. Turn him in? You can't fix stupid...or can you? Who knows.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

If you think about, it is doubly worse that they knew others were watching and did not care. As if, I am above the law and no one else can do anything about it.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw an a$$ hole tell some guy to gaff one off of the pb pier one time. After about five of us told him it was way to big. He took it to his truck dumped it off. Then when the fwc guy came he told him the blood in his cooler was from catfish the night before. Then the fwc guy said what about that golden scale in your cooler. EPIC I bet that cost him. $500.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

One of the characteristics of a nanny state is the turning in of one's neighbor for violating rules or regulations. I'm loathe to snitch to the government or call the cops. I'm someone who'll standing in the middle of my street to stop a repeated speeder before resorting to calling the Sheriff. Did it yesterday, in fact. Had to put a stop to the four-wheeler races up and down our street. 

I would have verbally confronted the fisherman, but turning him in is just a little too Orwellian for me. What? Do you want to live in a society where someone takes your tag number and turns you in to the State Troopers because you tried to beat the redlight? If you pay your lawn service guy in cash, are you going to call the IRS and turn him in because he's probably not reporting the income? When you sell a car and leave sell amount blank, do you want the buyer to call the FDOR and report you for attempted tax fraud? If your neighbor builds a shed without a permit, are you going to call the Building Inspection Department like Gladys Kravitz?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

My tax money and portions of permits and gear goes to government groups such as the FWC. Regardless of seeming like a nancy or not I basicly pay the FWC to protect my children's outdoor future. I plan on using them to their full power, punishing individuals who wantonly destroy natural resources with disregard for the laws and limits in place is just a bonus in my mind. -FWC aplicant


----------

